# كراسى التحميل



## m.s.f (27 يوليو 2009)

:6:نحتاج لمعلومات عن كراسى التحميل للأعمدة الرفاص للقواطر البحرية من ناحة التصنيع والتركيب وكيفية أخد الخلوص لها وطرق فكها وصيانتها .


----------



## مضطفى احمد مهران (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم احتاج الى معلومات عن طرق الكشف على كراسى التحميل وصيانتها


----------

